# Kuh Gewicht, Wildsau DH Geometrie?



## RedSKull (8. Februar 2004)

1. Wie schwer ist die Kuh (der Rahmen, nicht Jürgen!)?
2. Wie lang ist die Kettenstrebe (Innenlagerachse - HR-Achse) bei der Wildsau DH, wie lang das Oberrohr bei Größe M?

Danke!


----------



## RedSKull (11. Februar 2004)

RedSKull schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wie schwer ist die Kuh (der Rahmen, nicht Jürgen!)?
> 2. Wie lang ist die Kettenstrebe (Innenlagerachse - HR-Achse) bei der Wildsau DH, wie lang das Oberrohr bei Größe M?
> 
> Danke!



Muss ich die gleiche Frage jetzt extra nochmal in einer Mail an Alutech schicken?
Ich hab dacht des wäre hier ein Alutech Support Forum.   
Ich frag doch bloß danach, weils auf der HP nicht steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Februar 2004)

Im Bike Workshop steht für das Gewicht 4500 gr. was mir aber irgendwie zu leicht vorkommt ehrlich gesagt. 


Die Kettenstrebe ist 405 mm lang. Oberrohrlänge 530 aber weiß nicht bei welcher Größe.


----------



## Airborne (11. Februar 2004)

Chris is momentan wohl etwas abwesend - könnte mit ihrem B-day am Montag zusammen hängen.....

4,5kg stimmt ungefähr für den Rahmen, fertig aufgebaut geht das gerne richtung 20kg. Is halt ein richtig dicker Bergabkracher mit Federweg, der jedem Motocross-Motorrad gut tun würde.

Torsten


----------



## RedSKull (12. Februar 2004)

Also 4500 ohne Dämpfer? Hätte ich das Geld würde ichs mir wahrscheinlich schön leicht aufbauen, nur um zu sehen was geht, D521, 888, Middleburn, SLR , Easton Parts.


Aber eine 405er Kettenstrebe an der Sau DH, ok das 24" HR endet auf Höhe des Kettenblattes, trotzdem kommts mir zu kurz vor, ist ja schon im Bereich des Dual Hardtails. Außerdem vertrau ich Angaben aus dem Workshop nicht, die vertippen sich zu oft.


----------



## Airborne (12. Februar 2004)

Für genaue Angaben schreib mal nee mail an den Jürgen, Chriz scheint echt auf Tour zu sein...wenn ich raten sollte tingelt sie mit'm Hundeschlitten irgendwo in Skandinavien rum  
Torsten


----------



## AlutechCycles (12. Februar 2004)

Hi, 

ich kann momentan aus beruflichen Gründen nicht jeden Tag im Netz sein, wird sich in Kürze jedoch wieder ändern, bitte habt Verständnis wenn ich nicht am gleichen Tag antworte.

Also, die Angaben im Workshop stimmen 4,5 kg Kampfgewicht ohne Pulverung und Dämpfer. 
Würde dir aber empfehlen mit der Kuh nur bergab zu fahren, leichter Aufbau schön und gut, ist ein reines Downhillrad und da sollten die Parts schon stabil sein. Für berghoch oder so...völlig ungeeignet.Gleiches gilt für die DHsau.
(beide auch nur mit einem Kettenblatt fahrbar/erhältlich)

Oberrohrlänge Wildsau DH in M: 530mm
Kettenstrebe Wildsau DH: 405 mm


Gruß
chris


----------



## RedSKull (12. Februar 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich kann momentan aus beruflichen Gründen nicht jeden Tag im Netz sein, wird sich in Kürze jedoch wieder ändern, bitte habt Verständnis wenn ich nicht am gleichen Tag antworte.



Entschuldigung, falls ich ein wenig ungeduldig war.



> Würde dir aber empfehlen mit der Kuh nur bergab zu fahren, leichter Aufbau schön und gut, ist ein reines Downhillrad und da sollten die Parts schon stabil sein. Für berghoch oder so...völlig ungeeignet



Nur sollte ein Race Downhiller auch keine 25kg wiegen. Ich hab an meinem Bike ja auch stabile Parts, D321 mit DT Alpine, Gustav M, aber man kann am Downhiller durchaus Race Face Turbine LP oder Middleburn fahren und einen SLR als Sattel montieren. Ich bin einer von denen, die an einen Downhiller nie eine Monster (ab 03), Stahlkurbeln, Doublewides oder 3" Gazzas bauen würden (ich finde aber dass die Teile durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben).


Und hätte ich das Geld für eine Kuh, dann könnte ich mir auch einen neuen Laufradsatz pro Saison oder ähnliches leisten.

Und das mit dem berghoch,.........................

...................... dafür hab ich ja die XC-Feile.


----------

